# PBGFC Ladies "Blue Marlana"



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

We had a great time on the water this past weekend, and want to thank the PBGFC Ladies auxilliary for another awesome tournament. 

We left Pensacola pass friday night, and ran to the spur to do some swording. The seas were absolutely dead flat,so no need forthe sea anchor. 

Marlana made quick work of two swords that night. One pup, and one just legal. (47") Since the tournament minimum was 60", we let them both swim away to get a bit larger. I think that makes four for her this year. Seems our swordie fishery has really blossomed. Let's hope it stays that way.

Saturday morning came, and we found a nice weedline just east of the spur, next to the southwest corner of the dumping grounds. We had one large fish miss the hooks (may have been a billfish, but not sure....sure acted like one, but I never got a good look at it)

We continued to work that area for most of the day, with scattered fish here and there, but nothing to write home about. That night we headed deeper into the canyon, and live baited some nice lines. Missed a 40# class dolphin, but nothing else to speak of.

Sunday we started heading north, but the water got really green just above the spur. (I don't recommend fishing there!) Again, several knockdowns and fish, but nothing to win a tournament. 

No billfish for us. I think there were only three or four tagged all weekend. They must be somewhere getting ready for the storm??

The seas remained dead calm all weekend, and we even had some nice rainstorms to keep us cool. I love fishing the perimeter of these things when it's hot out. 

Anyways, here are some pics from this weekend. The guys must have been bored, as they sure were camera happy! As usual, I enjoyed being out there with our good friends. Thanks guys for making a slow trip fun! 

We are headed back out tomorrow. Maybe the storm will stir things up a bit.

Tight lines,

Dave










Little pup










Barely legal



















Sunset










Hardcore wife pouting in the rain. " where's my fish??!! "










Not sure why Wes took this one....should I be concerned??? (or should Josh be concerned is more like it!) By the way Hiller...I see *weeds on that flat line*! DAMNIT MAN!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

WTH????? Papparazzi is just everywhere this days! A brother cant even take a shower without somebody taken pics!!! Had a good time as always..... cant wait till the next trip.

Theres never weeds onthestarboard side of thespread, I keep those hooks waxed the sargasum just sliiiiiiiiiides right off!! Now the port...................................thats a whole different critter there!!!! loL


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaaaa..... weeds on the flat line....

saw y'alls boat behind the fish house last night.... that is a damn fine vessel!!!:bowdown


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty sure i saw you guys out there sat morning. Heard you on the radio talking near by around 9-10 am . We came up on several larger sport boats and could have sworn i saw you guys . We stopped on a pallet in those patches you guys were trolling and scored several nice dolphin and triple tail before that storm pushed us and the weeds out. With no way to get out of the rain in our 27 cat we had to leave the area all together. 

BTW: Your boat is drop dead gorgeous, my dream boat for sure.


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah.... we saw ya Titlewave! Good looking cat! That sure cooled things down a bit! Some pretty good gust along with it. Not sure if you could see em but there where some nice tuna running aroung that area when you came by us.

Congrats on the dolphin!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck to guys dave, you have a great crew, be sure to give my regards to josh and woodley.. i thought we saw you out there at the rig sat morn..but i might have been mistaken... the lack of sleep was starting to get to me by then.. 

rich


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually, I was trying to take a pic of that *<U>grass fish</U>* on the flat line. It was VERY unusual that we get this type of action.:moonWe had a great weekend, full oflaughs, beers and good times. Thanks againDave and crew! BTW, speaking of Hillar showering, does he always shower next to men in foul weather gear??????

wes

Congrats Titlewave on your dolphin, we saw that cat eating it up dodging those storms! It looked like a fine ride running!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Now that you mention it, i did see one lone huge tuna sky up , over 100 pounds for sure. The wind and rain was killing us so we couldnt do anything about it. My buddy thought it was a mako , but i clearly saw it was a big tuna. Bummer that the storm had to ruin my day , guess i need a bigger boat :banghead


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Mike,

I'm not going to say I told you so, but...I did offer to leave my boat in the water while I am in Iraq so you could use it.

Dave,

Good on you for letting the legal, but not tournament sized swordie go. The fishery is getting better, and careful harvesting will help it grow.

Harry


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Harry

I was scared i would wreck it and then have to pay for it ......LOL

Basically its not a fishing trip unless you drive me around for 40 hours, you know that .

ThanKs for your service and stay safe:bowdown


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

That pic of Josh's back side is just sick Wes... Dammit man, what were you thinking???


----------



## D.Woodley (Oct 6, 2007)

First Thanks Dave and Marlana for anothergreat trip although we didn't find the big one this time, as always a good time was had by all.

Now, if you look closely Dave you will see thatthe port flat is in the process of being cleared. Unfortunatelyit took a minute to down the fowl weather gear to make it past bubbles and his morning shower to do so.:moon

As for you Wes never boring while you are on board:takephoto


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

i dont which is worse wes taking the picture or his pale a** in a "WIFE BEATER" shirt:nonono


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Allright time for me to chime in. Probably will get slack from Wes and Hillar, But I say bring it. Dave I met you the other day at the boat with Hillar and these people are right thats a fine boat. Wes you look scared in that first picture! Whats up with that. Was it to dark outside? Hillar I would be scared if somebody took a picture of my back and I didnt know it. All in all glad yall did have fun.

Dan Kealer


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Barry, that pic just demonstrates that others are working IN THE RAIN trying to make things happen, and the only thing some of the crew can think about is taking a shower on the back deck. WTH?Pictures never lie 

Suckfish, who are you????? And what do you know about a wife beater?

DK that look is what happens when you are told ok hold him up for a pic snap the pic is taken. 

Woodley, always a pleasure fishing with you! Keeping things light helps pass the time!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report and awesome pics of the sunrise/set..


----------

